# bcseeds oracle bud!!!!!



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2009)

Price: $1,995.00USD 
Product Description
Oracle Bud - 10 pack

PRODUCT ID: ORACLE

Oracle Bud is a three way stable cross between:

Euphoria Unlimited Bud x Elephant Bud X our unreleased Ultra Fast Upstate

The results are fabulous; Short, Fat , ULTRA Fast Finishing with a Long Lasting 8 hour high. She has many wonderful flavors of skunk berry, sweet sugar cane and basil among other undertones.

Euphoria adds to the length of the high, the Elephant adds the massive trichomes and yield, and our unreleased ultra fast upstate will have her fully finished outdoors before any other strain you place it up against.

You will be harvesting Oracle before your other strains start to show thier sex. There is nothing that will finish faster, fatter or heavier. Oracle is the holy grail of ganja.

She has been organically produced to be 90% female. She is not feminized in any way, but we have discovered through R&D how to get this strain to consistently produce 90% females with no chemicals or genetic alterations or engineering. Please note that experienced grower's will have the 90% results. Newbies that introduce stress like over watering/fertilizing, light stress or other newbie mistakes may only find 70-80% females.

In my many decades of breeding and developing breakthrough technique's, I can honestly say that I don't think I will ever be able to duplicate anything better than Oracle Bud for the rest of my career. Sadly I think this will be my greatest ever contribution to the cannabis community. I could not be more pleased or proud to leave behind such an amazing strain that so many of you will be left in complete awe.






Plant height: Short, FAT
THC level %: 45%
Flowering times: Faster than anything ever created 33-37 days
Yield: MASSIVE 1200 g/m2 - 1400 g/m2
Grows: Indoors/OutDoors/Greenhouse
Strain Genetics: Euphoria Unlimited Bud x Elephant Bud X our unreleased Ultra Fas
Feminized Seeds: 90% Female, non-feminized
Grow Difficulty: easy
Plant Odor: moderate
Smoke Flavor: skunk berry, sweet sugar cane and basil among other undertones
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAH WHAT A FUCKING CROCK !!!!!!
These dudes fucking kill me who in thier right mind would ever send these db money hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## howhighru (Oct 23, 2009)

i would never pay that much for some fuckin seeds no matter how much thc was in there, thats crazy. id use bagseed first..lol


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2009)

45% thc hahhahah flower 33-37 days with a 1200-1400g weight easy grow hahhahahahahahha


----------



## captiankush (Oct 23, 2009)

puffntuff said:


> 45% thc hahhahah flower 33-37 days with a 1200-1400g weight easy grow hahhahahahahahha



Yup, outrageous pot marketing at it's finest....

All I have to say about it is if it were true then they would have won SOMETHING. A cannabis cup, a spannabis award...something.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2009)

i forgot to add the pickle bud for a low low price of 2995 for 10 seeds. ahhahahahahha who the fuck uses these dudes??


----------



## bigmikke (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered elephant bud sent 5 100 dollar bills . I got 3 different vials . after planting sexing and 6 months of my time that it was all bull .So I complaint and bitched and they sent more elephant growing and sexing 3 months later nothing but garbage I complained again then they sent me a vial marked oracle i was excited I got 1 female have 9 or 10 going now going to let it die out too short and not strong at all looks great though .
Far as I can tell some one is getting away with ripping off too many suckers If you bought from bc seeds look in a mirror you have that word written on your forehead like me


----------



## max420thc (Feb 25, 2010)

thats funny but not funny people are being ripped off by some snake oil salesman...if its too good to b e true it probably is.
yea..ill stick with a ten bean pack for a hundred dollars with multiple cups behind it.


----------



## shepj (Feb 25, 2010)

these guys are a bunch of dinks.. a lot of photoshopped pics and marketing hype.


----------



## High Time 420 (Feb 25, 2010)

shepj said:


> these guys are a bunch of dinks.. a lot of photoshopped pics and marketing hype.



That site is a joke and someone on here made a thread about them stealing his credit card details, it was a new card, never been used before apart from buying seeds from them but yet plane tickets and other things were brought.

I'd stay away from them..


peace


----------



## myxedup (Feb 25, 2010)

taken directly from BCSeeds website under their ToU/Disclaimer:

We sell our seeds for storage in-case the laws change. it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in many countries we cannot be seen to be promoting this. Even though our website tells fictional stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law. This site does not actually sell any products, we design and sell websites that are entertaining and we try to include legal disclaimers as promotion to help sell websites. All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously. The purchaser of the website should consult with a lawyer before selling products to make sure the disclaimer meets the owners business and legal needs. Any emails or advise should be considered as entertainment only, as such, we can not be held responsible for any conflicts with the law. ​ 
BCSeeds does not sell a product, they sell "websites that are entertaining.....All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously"


----------



## Cereall (Mar 12, 2010)

High Time 420 said:


> That site is a joke and someone on here made a thread about them stealing his credit card details, it was a new card, never been used before apart from buying seeds from them but yet plane tickets and other things were brought.
> 
> I'd stay away from them..
> 
> ...


their site is cash only, no cards
so that's a lie

if you have never grown or smoked anything from them, then you cant comment on the quality the express

yeah they are over priced, but you get 30 freebies along with purchase so a total of 40 top of the line seeds

you dont know unless you try them


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cereall said:


> their site is cash only, no cards
> so that's a lie


If I remember correctly, it was an Attitude order that this happened on.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 13, 2010)

These guys have the best genetics in the world and their beans are the best out there.........and cheap prices too. NOT.

There's a sucker born every minute, especially when it comes to seeds!


----------



## myxedup (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I love BCSeeds "top of the line" genetics that have yet to win them a cannabis cup. I'm sure it's all political though, right? Yeah, when I get a chance I'm going to go ahead and send them $3000 so I can get some "freebies." That's a terrific way to rationalize the cost.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 13, 2010)

myxedup said:


> Yeah, I love BCSeeds "top of the line" genetics that have yet to win them a cannabis cup. I'm sure it's all political though, right? Yeah, when I get a chance I'm going to go ahead and send them $3000 so I can get some "freebies." That's a terrific way to rationalize the cost.


They claim in big letters right in their logo that they're Cannabis Cup winners, yet none of their strains claim to be cup winners.


----------



## shepj (Mar 13, 2010)

dirtnap411 said:


> They claim in big letters right in their logo that they're Cannabis Cup winners, yet none of their strains claim to be cup winners.


they lie about everything else, why wouldn't they lie about that?


----------



## shepj (Mar 13, 2010)

Do me a favor..

go to this site (obviously owned by BC Seeds):

http://www.buycheapcannabisseeds.com/

and

http://www.seedbankreviews.com/

horse shit.


----------



## MrPibb12 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's what I have to say about BCSeeds:

-Shipping & ordering: they are legit (cash only by mail), I have ordered from them twice and always received my seeds, plus 30 free seeds (3 different strains).

-Genetics: are very good. I have tried the following strains from them: chronic, ak47, white widow, green crack, and elephant bud (not including the 6 free strains i got). The only strain I have been able to compare to a rival seed bank was some Chronic seeds from Serious Seeds, and the BC Seeds version of Chronic was better.

-Prices: In my opinion majority of their "super strains" are definitely more expensive than I am willing to pay, however from what I have heard; if you are purchasing some of their really expensive strains the freebies that you get are also the high end "super strains" so I think part of the reason the prices are so high on some strains is that the freebies are built into their price. Not all of their strains are expensive though, they have a nice selection of affordable top quality strains for under $100 ( At the time of writing all under $100: over 30 different strains)

-Claims (THC levels and yields): Their claims always seem a bit exaggerated to me, I mean there is no other seedbank that will claim anywhere near what they claim- so dont expect what they are claiming.

Overall: I would recommend them and will be buying from them again. I have tried KindSeeds, Hempdepot, Dr. Chronics, and BCSeeds, and I like BC Seeds the best so far.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Mar 21, 2010)

MrPibb12 said:


> Overall: I would recommend them and will be buying from them again. I have tried KindSeeds, Hempdepot, Dr. Chronics, and BCSeeds, and I like BC Seeds the best so far.


Well, I'll be sure to trust what you say. What, with ONE post you have a huge amount of credibility. Not

You must be from BC Seeds.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Mar 21, 2010)

I still want to know where BC got a male to make their "green crack" seeds, being a clone only strain and all.


----------



## High Time 420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cereall said:


> their site is cash only, no cards
> so that's a lie
> 
> if you have never grown or smoked anything from them, then you cant comment on the quality the express
> ...


 *Credit Card / Debit / Check Card / Payment Use*
If you are paying with a credit card, you agree that the card is valid and you are the cardholder. Third party credit card payments will not be accepted. All credit card orders will receive a telephone call from the billing department and may be asked to provide a photo-copied Drivers License as well as front and back of the credit card accompanied with the cardholder's signature. If your order was determined by us to be fraudulent, all information will be forwarded to the appropriate authorities for investigation. Debit cards and check cards may have daily spending limits that could delay the processing of your order substantially.


So they do accept cards, you was wrong.


They are over priced, but its ok you think because they give you 40 shitty seed for free which you call top of the line when infact they don't even sell top of the line seeds to start with.


Read the reviews and you will understand what i'm talking about.


----------



## puntacometa (Jul 31, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Well, I'll be sure to trust what you say. What, with ONE post you have a huge amount of credibility. Not
> 
> You must be from BC Seeds.


Well, I'm not from BC Seeds. I'm getting ready to cut my first harvest of some of their strains. Oracle is one of them and I'm cutting one this morning. It did finish in 35 days and it finished nicely. I also have some of their other strains here including Euphoria Unlimited, Jedi 41, Hawaiian Snow, Fast Sweet Dreams, Mt. Everest Skunk, Korean Skunk, Pineapple, Indica 50, Sage, Da Purps, something that was labelled HS feminized (can't remember what strain this was-it's vegging right now and it's beautiful), and Galaxy God. Every one of these that is in flower is finishing beautifully. I'm very happy with the quality of the genetics relative to the grow itself. No problems with hermies or other wierdness with being bug or PM magnets. Very stable. As far as the claims of high THC levels, I'm not particularly worried about that. Good bud is good bud.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol, ibet if you show us these buds you're harvesting at 35 ays, you'll be given a resounding "NOT READY" call


----------



## Cereall (Jul 31, 2010)

you cant say something like that punta without any pictures lol

i myself am a bc grower too and have jedi death star, euph rapido fantastico, tighty whitey, and big green

wish i couldve afforded your caliber of strains purchased as i almost went with oracle but saved a few $$ and got jedi death star


SO please post up a few pics or PM me so all these other haters dont jump in bashing something they have no experience with...


----------



## SSHZ (Jul 31, 2010)

I've actually had some bud done (enough) at day 35 or 36 days but it yielded like 15 gms. tops. To claim you can get heavy yields from 35 days of flowering is almost as ridiculous as 35% THC......They rely on noobies to make un-informed purchases. At those prices, you need 1/10 of the customers a regular seedbank would need. "There STILL is a sucker born every minute"....


----------



## axl (Jul 31, 2010)

i paid 500 bucks for galaxy god bud, and it wasnt even pot. Seeds sprouted but what grew was not weed.


----------



## Lil Czr (Jul 31, 2010)

Just more sucker bait.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 31, 2010)

did anyone hear the news???

BCseeds is now developing seeds that need no light, no water and no soil, to grow.






from seed to bud in 7 days.


----------



## .bmxfu. (Jul 31, 2010)

bcseeds.com has packed up their canadian operations and left for holland www.bcseeds.com


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 31, 2010)

All these bc bud supporters spent all this money on these seeds but not 1 can afford a digital camera to show us the proof  what a sham........

I smell


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 1, 2010)

Cereall said:


> you cant say something like that punta without any pictures lol
> 
> i myself am a bc grower too and have jedi death star, euph rapido fantastico, tighty whitey, and big green
> 
> ...


I'll try to get some pics of the individual plants later today. The Oracle Bud was 10 for 10. No males at all. The person in the pic is 6' tall.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 1, 2010)

SSHZ said:


> I've actually had some bud done (enough) at day 35 or 36 days but it yielded like 15 gms. tops. To claim you can get heavy yields from 35 days of flowering is almost as ridiculous as 35% THC......They rely on noobies to make un-informed purchases. At those prices, you need 1/10 of the customers a regular seedbank would need. "There STILL is a sucker born every minute"....


Once you get the size of the plant you want to flower during vegging, you start the 12/12 and the buds get as big as any buds from any other plant with similar genetics.....but they do it in 35 days. These do finish fast. I slipped up and let one go for almost 7 weeks a while back and it was too much. The trichs were mostly amber and it was past it's prime. I'll try to post a pic of an Oracle in flower later today. It won't be as big as the one I cut yesterday. The one I cut yesterday will make a pound + easy.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 1, 2010)

myxedup said:


> Yeah, I love BCSeeds "top of the line" genetics that have yet to win them a cannabis cup. I'm sure it's all political though, right? Yeah, when I get a chance I'm going to go ahead and send them $3000 so I can get some "freebies." That's a terrific way to rationalize the cost.


Relative to strain, the cannabis cup (at least the one they had last spring in Aspen) is a joke. I'll guaranfuckingtee you that you and I could take a clone from the same mother plant, you grow it your way and I'll grow it mine and we're going to come up with very different results depending on the nutes we use, whether we're growing in dirt or otherwise, what _*kind*_ of dirt (or otherwise), and our level of experience with the strain, not to mention the room or outdoor area (and relative humidity/heat/ventilation), lumen levels the cure and with growing in general. Strains are important, to be sure but bottom line is that the cannabis cup is going to be more about the grower and his/her cure than the strain.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 1, 2010)

MrPibb12 said:


> Here's what I have to say about BCSeeds:
> 
> -Shipping & ordering: they are legit (cash only by mail), I have ordered from them twice and always received my seeds, plus 30 free seeds (3 different strains).
> 
> ...


This has been my experience as well. The expensive strains can occasionally be purchased on special. The Hawaiian Snow was a freebie and has been an nice surprise. I had only had one male and the femmes that are growing are just dripping with sticky trichs. Same with the Mt. Everest Skunk. I'd seriously recommend these for those doubters out there who don't want to spring for their really expensive strains. As for the THC levels, I don't know and I'm not inclined to spend the $$ to run my buds through the testing process. We have a dispensary here that has a machine that does this but they charge $100.00 to do it. If my THC levels were 39% instead of 40%, I'd be devastated and want my money back.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 1, 2010)

axl said:


> i paid 500 bucks for galaxy god bud, and it wasnt even pot. Seeds sprouted but what grew was not weed.


So what grew? Mine are exactly like pot. In fact, they may well be pot. They are vegging right now so I don't know what's going to happen. What did yours do when you flowered them?


----------



## T0key (Aug 1, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> 45% thc hahhahah flower 33-37 days with a 1200-1400g weight easy grow hahhahahahahahha


Lol Oh my goodness


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 1, 2010)

if it was real we would be hearing about it everywhere and and every1 including myself would be growing it!!!!!! you can't use the price of the seeds as an excuse as to why the people who know better don't buy them because if they did what they say they do the money could be made back from 1 crop after all how long would it take for the roi on those beans??? finishing in 35 days and yeilding better than anything else is a ridiculous comment especially with no proof again if it was real there would be grow journals everywhere and again the streets would be flooded with the stuff, again the over expense of the beans is no excuse even if the beans were more expensive they would be everywhere and would be cloned infinitely meaning a 1 time expense???? i could type away for ages as to the reasons this stuff is a crock of shit but i haven't grown it myself so i won't, but what i will do is ask for proof and by proof i mean articles other than the 1's from the company in question, grow journal's and yes plural more than 1 because after all if this stuff is legit there will be quit a few and also some legit reviews would be nice. so far i've seen Q's regarding this company several times and everything comes back the same it's a con and after reading for myself i can't come to any other conclusion. i'll use ak47 for an example, look it up rave reviews, lots of journals and at some point damn near every1 has smoked it and can vouch for it's authenticity. so why if these products are as described have they not changed the way we all grow forever because that's what they're claiming, to literally change the way we all grow forever, and just in case some1 reads this and doesn't see what i'm getting at a strain that would out produce any other and would finish in that short of a time period would change the growing industry as we know it forever!!!!! especially for the commercial growers, could you imagine a 35day perpetual yeilding more than any other strain. it would mean atleast x2 as many harvests yeilding heavier than any other. so my opinion is that it's bullshit and until some1 can prove otherwise it'll stay that way, and to the dude with the photo's they could be any strain and could have been flowering longer than you claim so sorry i don't believe them to be evidence, especially as your first post was to come in and to defend them, hell i'm liking th seeds heavy duty fruity at the mo would i feel the need to defend them if they come from the company in Q? hell no it's more than understandable given their info,price,connection to open rip off sites, you only have to look at their site to see they're a joke!!! i'm stoned and rambling now so gonna stop. evidence any1?


----------



## Couchland (Aug 1, 2010)

See where www.bcseeds.com links to now. What a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive.


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 1, 2010)

Couchland said:


> See where www.bcseeds.com links to now. What a tangled web we weave when we practice to deceive.


Talk about birds of a feather...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 1, 2010)

i tried B C Seeds on a bubba kush $190.00 i got the seeds out of pack of 10 -0 germed some even split did not brek soil - i just want to make sure everyone undertsands o zero of ten germed 

thay sent me trainwreck x northern lights as a freeby i have not tried to germ any yet for i expect the same results as the bubba 

as far as im concerned the SOB's at B C's can suck diareah shit from my ass hole and anyone that supports them can have a sip as well, if there is truly a fire in hell let them be the kendal 

i dont know how they sleep at night and they can afford to take the hole summer off with my f'n money the snake assed mutherfuccrs eat shit and die 

peace and love


----------



## shepj (Aug 2, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> as far as im concerned the SOB's at B C's can suck diareah shit from my ass hole and anyone that supports them can have a sip as well, if there is truly a fire in hell let them be the kendal


This is pretty epic 



Dwezelitsame said:


> eat shit and die
> 
> peace and love


What an awkward combination of wording


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 2, 2010)

i just don't feel comfortable putting cash in an envelope and putting it in the mail.




at least when you throw money in the ocean, you know where it ends up.


----------



## Tagh (Aug 2, 2010)

*Any one for BCsseds, read this....!*



myxedup said:


> taken directly from BCSeeds website under their ToU/Disclaimer:
> 
> We sell our seeds for storage in-case the laws change. it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in many countries we cannot be seen to be promoting this. *Even though our website tells fictional stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact* or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law. *This site does not actually sell any products, we design and sell websites that are entertaining and we try to include legal disclaimers as promotion to help sell websites*. *All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously*. The purchaser of the website should consult with a lawyer before selling products to make sure the disclaimer meets the owners business and legal needs. Any emails or advise should be considered as entertainment only, as such, we can not be held responsible for any conflicts with the law. ​
> BCSeeds does not sell a product, they sell "websites that are entertaining.....All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously"


dumbasses


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 2, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> i just don't feel comfortable putting cash in an envelope and putting it in the mail.



There was a time when cash or money orders were the only way to purchase beans and as odd as it might sound back then people were concerned about money orders and records so the cash option was a popular one. In the past I placed many, MANY orders sending cash and the money never vanished and my beans always arrived. 

People worry too much about certain things.


----------



## BluCross (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup...Fantasy...If it were true I'd buy in a heartbeat.
Blucross


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 2, 2010)

I'v never heard of these super strains of almost 50% THC being sold around to people
.
One would think that if there is asuch a strain that yeilds 2-3 pounds and flowers in 35 days along with almost 50% THC,there would be clones being saved and moved around from fellow growers to other growers.

Sounds like a good fairytle story.


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 2, 2010)

A fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 2, 2010)

> W Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > if it was real we would be hearing about it everywhere and and every1 including myself would be growing it!!!!!! you can't use the price of the seeds as an excuse as to why the people who know better don't buy them because if they did what they say they do the money could be made back from 1 crop after all how long would it take for the roi on those beans???
> ...


----------



## Couchland (Aug 3, 2010)

Apparently, with enough bullshit, you CAN fabricate a successful grow with BCSeeds.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 3, 2010)

*This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all.*


A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
*BC Seeds (X,M)*
Beeoo (X) 
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M) 
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka [email protected] [L.Pafort] (X) 
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X) 
Weedseed (X) 
Pot a Gold (X)

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 3, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> *This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all.*
> 
> 
> A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
> ...


This information relative to BC is incorrect. Plain and simple.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 3, 2010)

Couchland said:


> Apparently, with enough bullshit, you CAN fabricate a successful grow with BCSeeds.


Sounds to me like you speak from experience.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 3, 2010)

So if I order these superior 35 day flower,45% THC seeds from this company,I should be extremely satisfied.Right?

Surely people are selling and swapping these superior clones nowadays.Why grow NL,WW,Chemdog,Skunk ,etc... when one can grow this.And for only thousands for 10 seeds.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*  *This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all.*
> 
> 
> A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
> ...





puntacometa said:


> This information relative to BC is incorrect. Plain and simple.



Greenman has the most respected and longest running (either 10 years or over 10 years now if I remember right) seedbank rating website on the net. I have relied on his ratings for picking seedbanks ever since his rating site began and his ratings have never steered me wrong yet. I have yet to not receive a single order or have any reason to believe the gear I purchases was anything less than described or inferior in any way.

People, you can trust Greenman's ratings far more than you can trust some totally unknown stranger claiming that BC Seeds is good. Greenman has nothing to gain or lose but with BC Seeds horrible reputation due to selling garbage genetics or not delivering at all could sure use a shot in the arm on sites like this from people who claim to have purchased and grown BC Seeds gear and who claim it to be all it is made out to be. 

BC Seeds would sure love all of your cash so when you see someone claiming that the pure garbage genetics BC Seeds offers are the bee's knees ..... caveat emptor ... let the buyer beware.


----------



## Couchland (Aug 3, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> Sounds to me like you speak from experience.


 YES!!!! I do. I was ripped off by BCSeeds and I'll be forever pissed about it!!!! BCSeeds SUCK!!!! You SUCK!!!! Go away!!! Please!!!!


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 3, 2010)

Couchland said:


> YES!!!! I do. I was ripped off by BCSeeds and I'll be forever pissed about it!!!! BCSeeds SUCK!!!! You SUCK!!!! Go away!!! Please!!!!


A few of those guys that come on here with low post counts, is it safe to assume they work for BCseeds?


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 3, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> A few of those guys that come on here with low post counts, is it safe to assume they work for BCseeds?


It's always been my assumption...gotta keep the scam going. They've been ripping people off for over a decade.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 3, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> It's always been my assumption...gotta keep the scam going. They've been ripping people off for over a decade.


I'v seen a few(4-5) users defending BCseeds on here about the last year or so.
They don't generally chat about other things on different threads.
They find threads about BCseeds and only that in the rollitup forums.
Seems weird.


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 3, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> I'v seen a few(4-5) users defending BCseeds on here about the last year or so.
> They don't generally chat about other things on different threads.
> They find threads about BCseeds and only that in the rollitup forums.
> Seems weird.


I'm sure that they have their point man lurking around here.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 3, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Greenman has the most respected and longest running (either 10 years or over 10 years now if I remember right) seedbank rating website on the net. I have relied on his ratings for picking seedbanks ever since his rating site began and his ratings have never steered me wrong yet. I have yet to not receive a single order or have any reason to believe the gear I purchases was anything less than described or inferior in any way.
> 
> People, you can trust Greenman's ratings far more than you can trust some totally unknown stranger claiming that BC Seeds is good. Greenman has nothing to gain or lose but with BC Seeds horrible reputation due to selling garbage genetics or not delivering at all could sure use a shot in the arm on sites like this from people who claim to have purchased and grown BC Seeds gear and who claim it to be all it is made out to be.
> 
> BC Seeds would sure love all of your cash so when you see someone claiming that the pure garbage genetics BC Seeds offers are the bee's knees ..... caveat emptor ... let the buyer beware.


I've got nothing to lose either. I grow strains from other seedbanks as well. I agree that any buyer should beware. As for BC Seeds, I didn't get ripped off and the strains weren't inferior.....and they germinated just fine with good F/M ratios. As far as what I was willing to pay, that's my business. I'm not recommending them necessarily, but the part about them being a ripoff doesn't fly as far as my experience is concerned. I'm growing for some really sick patients. Some of them require some very strong product to relieve their symptoms. I've even done some water curing just to increase trichome density, but there is a corresponding loss of water soluble cannabinoids. I figured I'd try these BC strains out for that reason. I'll see what's what with these when they finish curing. As for those who have had seeds that didn't pop, that's a real drag and I can understand why they're upset. I bought a blister pack of Master Kush from White Label a couple of months ago. Not one of them popped.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> All these bc bud supporters spent all this money on these seeds but not 1 can afford a digital camera to show us the proof  what a sham........
> 
> I smell


Here's pics of an Oracle, a Korean Skunk, and one with a Euphoria Unlimited and some others, from some seeds I never received that would never germinate even if I did receive them, taken with a Canon Rebel that I doesn't really exist . I'm sure these nonexistant buds will suck. BTW, the Oracle (middle pic) is in a #25 pot. If it was planted in the ground, it would be a bit over 4' tall. It was vegged for 30 days and has been flowering for 30 days. It's swelling up pretty quick now. I'm estimating it's got probably another 8-10 days to go. They do finish fast.


----------



## napa23 (Aug 4, 2010)

I bet they sent some guys to the site to throw up some pictures of good plants. You're not fooling anyone. Or maybe you are the *two* people that actually got decent seeds.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

> napa23 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet they sent some guys to the site to throw up some pictures of good plants. You're not fooling anyone.
> ...


----------



## napa23 (Aug 4, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> > Dude. You really need to get a grip. You sound like one of the "birthers" who thinks Obama is a Muslim terrorist, if he was even born at all. This thread is starting to remind me of a Fox News/Tea Party rant. Get the fuck over it. Just because I'm busy growing and don't spend my whole life here doesn't mean that I'm some kind of poseur trying to hawk some seed brand.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

> napa23 said:
> 
> 
> > puntacometa said:
> ...


----------



## napa23 (Aug 4, 2010)

No, I don't blindly believe what i'm told. I just prefer to give my money to a company that I KNOW doesn't regularly screw people over. Besides, people have given you a quote from their site explicitly saying that they're full of B.S.. Maybe you are the blind one sir. Goodbye


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 4, 2010)

napa23 said:


> No, I don't blindly believe what i'm told. I just prefer to give my money to a company that I KNOW doesn't regularly screw people over. Besides, people have given you a quote from their site explicitly saying that they're full of B.S.. Maybe you are the blind one sir. Goodbye


When a fool realizes that he has been had, he will defend his swindlers to the end.

Sort of like Stockholm syndrome I suppose.

He won't even admit to himself that he's been had, so he won't learn anything from it.

There is no use arguing with a dummy.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

> napa23 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I don't blindly believe what i'm told. I just prefer to give my money to a company that I KNOW doesn't regularly screw people over.
> ...


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> When a fool realizes that he has been had, he will defend his swindlers to the end.
> 
> Sort of like Stockholm syndrome I suppose.
> 
> ...


This is pretty hilarious considering the fact that it is obviously coming from someone who won't even admit what he has seen with his own eyes now that the pics have been posted as requested and instead, has to resort to trying to convince himself that:

1. they aren't actually real 

2. he needs to attempt a further diversion from reality by attacking me personally because he has no further argument.

WTF have _you_ been smoking?


----------



## Lil Czr (Aug 4, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> This is pretty hilarious considering the fact that it is obviously coming from someone who won't even admit what he has seen with his own eyes now that the pics have been posted as requested and instead, has to resort to trying to convince himself that:
> 
> 1. they aren't actually real
> 
> ...


No, I'm sure that they are real, no one is disputing the reality of the situation.

I just think that it's quite comical that you've been warned numerous times on this site and still fell for that scam.

You could have had some really good genetics for a fraction of the price.

I'm just questioning your judgement and common sense, that's all.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 4, 2010)

Lil Czr said:


> No, I'm sure that they are real, no one is disputing the reality of the situation.
> 
> I just think that it's quite comical that you've been warned numerous times on this site and still fell for that scam.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll accept that. It's a thoughtful and well reasoned answer. I posted earlier that I grow for some very sick patients. One of them is my wife. The reason I wanted to try these strains is because when it comes to her and my other friends, money is not an object if there is a chance of providing them some effective relief. That was my reasoning. I'm already growing some very good strains here so buying good genetics isn't the issue. I love some of the strains that I've grown from other seedbanks. They will knock the most hardcore stoners' dick in the dirt but they won't stop this:
http://www.cvsaonline.org/
My wife is in ICU tonight getting some really hard narcotics because even the most potent bud/hash combinations haven't been able to stop the nausea. That's a real drag. Opiates suck. The inevitable withdrawal when they are stopped is almost as bad as the reason she's having to take them in the first place. We had no choice. She was in so much pain today that she had a siezure that lasted 26 minutes and there were 5 nurses and a doctor working full out to get it under control. It's a truly horrendous thing we're dealing with and she's tired of being sick. I get a sense that she may be starting to give up. I can understand that. I'll do whatever I can to help her so I may be a sucker, but if even one of these strains works, then I will have accomplished something to help. She would likely already be dead right now if she hadn't started using marijuana a couple of years ago. For a while she was doing OK but now it's back and I'm just trying to get her some relief. I've got some other patients who are in some severe situations as well......but back to the topic.......I sent BC seeds cash money, a lot of it. I didn't get ripped off. I got back some really good seeds and they arrived in a timely manner, well packaged and discreet. Not all of them germinated but most did and I'm happy about that so I am disputing those here who are saying that BC is a ripoff. I didn't get ripped off. I took a gamble of my own free will and they delivered me a product that appears to be very high end. I never once said that BC seeds was in any way superior to any other seedbank. We'll see if their product is high end _enough to help _in about 10 days.

I wish I could find some original Great White Shark. That one is very effective for her. I was looking a while back but no one had any in stock.


----------



## john.roberts85 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, ask Shanti when Shark shock will be available: http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope you took clones of that miracle bud


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 6, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> I hope you took clones of that miracle bud


I've got a few going from different females. Haven't decided on which will be the mother yet. The Oracles are pretty interesting. Very prone to the _one giant cola_ way of growing. I just tried some out today. It hung for 10 days, was trimmed and has been curing for about 4 days. The first thing I noticed which surprised the hell out of me was that I got just a whiff/sense of some old school Thai stick that I used to come across in the mid 70's. The old farts around here will remember that. It's very strong. I don't know if it's what they claim, but potency isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 7, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> I've got a few going from different females. Haven't decided on which will be the mother yet. The Oracles are pretty interesting. Very prone to the _one giant cola_ way of growing. I just tried some out today. It hung for 10 days, was trimmed and has been curing for about 4 days. The first thing I noticed which surprised the hell out of me was that I got just a whiff/sense of some old school Thai stick that I used to come across in the mid 70's. The old farts around here will remember that. It's very strong. I don't know if it's what they claim, but potency isn't going to be an issue.


How much are these seeds we are speaking of if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 7, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> How much are these seeds we are speaking of if ya don't mind me asking?


At the time I bought them, I paid something around $700.00.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Aug 7, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> At the time I bought them, I paid something around $700.00.


 Was that for 10? Were they femenized?

Well what stain are those ones in the thousands of dollars?

Where did those strains ever come from? Like the history of the genetics?Are they sativas or indicas or both?


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 8, 2010)

muaythaibanger said:


> Was that for 10? Were they femenized?
> 
> Well what stain are those ones in the thousands of dollars?
> 
> Where did those strains ever come from? Like the history of the genetics?Are they sativas or indicas or both?


There are lots of strains that they charge thousands of dollars for. I've never paid that much with the exception of the Korean Skunk. I think I paid around a grand for those. They run specials all of the time. I knew I was going to do an outdoor grow so I bought mine on special in February and they were germinated and growing by March. The Oracle seeds were 10 for 10 female. They aren't feminized to my knowledge. I think I just got lucky with these. I had quite a few Jedi males. When I bought their Korean Skunk, they threw in 20 Jedi seeds so by the law of averages this would make sense. They gave some pretty detailed info on some of their genetics on their old website.

I cut two of the Korean Skunks, A Hawaiian Snow, an AK, a Jedi and that Oracle in the pic yesterday.


----------



## redacid25 (Aug 9, 2010)

never buy from bcseeds they are fake and i would never pay 1000 + for seeds


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

you, how ever wait for their seasonal sale, which most every thing is half off, and buy some of their other cheaper strains at half price and try them if you want to cure the itch. Just sign up on the site and u will get their emails about the sales. I have grown ggb and bluetooth - both of which werent bad, but i could never pay full price for them. Oh i bought cheaper one and they threw 10 seeds of a more expensive breed in. all in all it was not a bad deal for me. i paid a fair price for two mediocre strains. - although some of these other strains by known breeders could be called mediocre just as easily. don't be taken in by their marketing words and descriptions. I dont care if they say they got the weed from an alien, it's just weed and your going to have to hit a few times to really get high, and you'll wanna hit it again in an hour or so and you will build a tolerance to it after a few days. bottom line, don;t get sucked into there marketing and pay full price.


oh and if they ever sold a single seed offer no one would ever buy from them again because their strains are so unstable and the chance of a decent mother is like 1/25.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 13, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> you, how ever wait for their seasonal sale, which most every thing is half off, and buy some of their other cheaper strains at half price and try them if you want to cure the itch. Just sign up on the site and u will get their emails about the sales. I have grown ggb and bluetooth - both of which werent bad, but i could never pay full price for them. Oh i bought cheaper one and they threw 10 seeds of a more expensive breed in. all in all it was not a bad deal for me. i paid a fair price for two mediocre strains. - although some of these other strains by known breeders could be called mediocre just as easily. don't be taken in by their marketing words and descriptions. I dont care if they say they got the weed from an alien, it's just weed and your going to have to hit a few times to really get high, and you'll wanna hit it again in an hour or so and you will build a tolerance to it after a few days. bottom line, don;t get sucked into there marketing and pay full price.
> 
> 
> oh and if they ever sold a single seed offer no one would ever buy from them again because their strains are so unstable and the chance of a decent mother is like 1/25.


I just finished trimming a relatively small Oracle that I started flowering at 3 weeks. It made 10 oz. The buds are very dense and heavy
when dried. I haven't started timming a couple of larger ones yet. I'm pretty happy with the look of it (important when growing for a dispensary-most people seem to be more about cosmetics than about relative potency) and with the potency. I sorta' doubt that it's anywhere near 40% but it finished very nicely and it's got a nice buzz to it. OTOH, I am trimming an Indica 50 right now that looks like it's been dipped in sugar crystals. I've lived in Mexico and South America and I've seen a bit of nice bud in my 60 years. I've seldom seen anything that was this frosty. I'll post some pics of the trimmed buds for these various strains if anyone is interested.


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 20, 2010)

Just another bit of info. The Oracle is good, but IMO, nothing earth shattering. I'm growing quite a few BC strains right now. The Indica 50 and the Hawaiian Snow are both exceptionally good strains and the Hawaiian Snow is much less expensive IIRC.


----------



## rtchase (Sep 9, 2010)

hi I have been reading this thread as I purchased Upstate about 4 months ago From Bcseeds and started 8 of the 30 seeds recieved (ordered 10 got those 10 and 20 free) also got 10 galaxy god bud, 6 seeds germed and of those 3 were males and two I am unsure of as they have not shown but one did show as female so I took 10 clones from and have them budding now. but I am not sure about the 7 week budding as I am in week 5 now and they show no signs of finishing as yet the other plants I have on the table are a 8 weeks from clones(this is called crunch I think I have been growing it from mothers for about 10 years) to finish and hope this starts to finish soon as I will be switching to water soon anyone have any Idea if this strain is a 10 week strain as I have read?


----------



## Couchland (Sep 9, 2010)

BCSeeds is 100% bullshit. I'm surprised you you even received seeds from them. Whatever you got could be anything, hemp, whatever he could get his hands on. Worse than wasting your money, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Punk (Sep 9, 2010)

MrPibb12 said:


> Here's what I have to say about BCSeeds:
> 
> -Shipping & ordering: they are legit (cash only by mail), I have ordered from them twice and always received my seeds, plus 30 free seeds (3 different strains).
> 
> ...


Look at this: it's Mr Pibbs first post, how ironic people fly out of the woodwork to defend this bullshit internet scam.

Sorry bro, first time posters trying to validate a seed co's claims obviously work for, or own the fucking company in question.


----------



## rtchase (Sep 10, 2010)

not trying to validate the company BCSEEDS 

What i can tell you is that the seeds I have recieved grew and well has strong Sativa influence just wondering if anyone has any idea as to how long it will take to finish but I quess I will find out in a few more weeks sorry to have wasted anyone time. Oh and by the way BCSEEDS is no longer around try and go to thier site


----------



## grasshopper911 (Jan 11, 2012)

No body can be this stupid right?


puffntuff said:


> Price: $1,995.00USD
> Product Description
> Oracle Bud - 10 pack
> 
> ...


----------



## beardietree (Jan 14, 2012)

HAhahaha tell me more funny shit .


----------



## batf1nk (Jan 16, 2012)

Their site been unavailable for a while now, think that tells all there is to tell 

Last time I checked it redirected to HERE 

Ohh the irony in that lol


----------



## ThaReal (May 13, 2012)

ORACLE is a clone only made in Oregon. It's a cross between an unknown version of NL & a bag seed strain called Miracle.
nORthern - mirACLE = ORACLE.
It has never been offered as seed, and began as a feminized project. 

There are 3 phenos & one male which was probably the result of unintended pollination- 
this means the male's mother was Miracle but father will never be known.
Anyone selling "Oracle" beans is lying - period.


----------



## Ballsinyourmouth (Dec 6, 2012)

It says on there terms page or on one of there pages that the information is fictional and put there for entertainment reasons and that they actually don't sell bud but at the same time there selling shit and they say thc stands for something else because its illegal for them to refer to the actuall thc term used for bud so I think there trying to cover there tracks and rip you off


----------

